

Lesson Learned:  Coding should be left to professionals - alexpatton
http://ozeanmedia.com/ozean_interactive/web-design/lessons-learned-in-mobile-app-development/
Normally, I leave coding to developers.  However….
Playing around in the middle of the night last night when I couldn't sleep, as my first app, I was writing the ultimate Droid Valentines Day App.
======
ColinWright
Because I'm lazy, and figure some of you are too ...

    
    
        Normally, I leave coding to developers.  However ...
    
        Playing around in the middle of the night last night when
        I couldn’t sleep, as my first app, I was writing the ultimate
        Droid Valentines Day App.
    
        The app was to run during Valentines day and with random time
        intervals, send texts from an array to my wife such as "I love
        you", "Thought I forgot Valentines, day didn’t you?", *etc.*
    
        Lesson in App development
    
        In my attempt to write an app & automate my life, I thought
        I would share some things I learned:
    
        1 Test, and then DAMN IT test some more. Especially, if
          you are writing code in the middle of the night.
        2 You really should put a min wait before looping again –
          random to me is different than random to a computer.
        3 You should put a max time wait before looping again –
          random to me is different than random to a computer.
        4 You should learn the difference between seconds and
          milliseconds <<– !important
        5 In this case, once a variable from an array is used,
          you should eliminate it from being used again.
    
        If you don’t get 1-5 right, it is possible for your app
        to send 75 texts in less than 5 minutes in the middle of
        the night.
    
        My wife does not appreciate the automation of the expression of love.

------
hartator
I can access it via Google cache :
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fozeanmedia.com%2Fozean_interactive%2Fweb-
design%2Flessons-learned-in-mobile-app-
development%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fozeanmedia.com%2Fozean_interactive%2Fweb-
design%2Flessons-learned-in-mobile-app-
development%2F&aqs=chrome.0.57j58.2603&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
nswanberg
Poor guy. I bet he's already getting emails about this but an Android dev out
there would do well to help him out by sending some flowers to his wife, help
him with his code, and write a blog post about it.

------
alexpatton
[http://ozeanmedia.com/ozean_media/social-media/if-you-
mess-w...](http://ozeanmedia.com/ozean_media/social-media/if-you-mess-with-
reddit-or-hackernews/)

I APOLOGIZE!!!! UNCLE!!!!

------
alexpatton
A new lesson learned: the power of hacker news! The traffic took an entire
server down.

Never underestimate the power of making fun of yourself and shining a light on
your mistakes!

------
STHayden
I get an Internal Server Error. This is all very meta.

~~~
nswanberg
Hah, yes, though having something interesting to say does not correlate with
the ability to host a blog (assuming it's his).

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/02/09/why-i-dont-host-my-
own-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/02/09/why-i-dont-host-my-own-blog-
anymore/)

------
rcavezza
"My wife does not appreciate the automation of the expression of love."

------
bdc
Your life will be made much easier when the Singularity arrives.

